# Masow instalacja Gentoo

## qermit

Witam!

Od pewnego czasu(kilka godzin) zastanawiam się nad stworzeniem dystrybucji, a raczej skryptów do msowej instalacji Gentoo. Dlaczego? Ponieważ w szkole mam 20 takich samych kompów a na nich jest tylko bżydka winda i nie ma żadnej alternatywy. Chciałbym więc skonsultować moje pomysły(i pytania) z innymi. Oto zarys tego co mi przyszło do głowy

-Jeden komp będzie głównym serwerkiem

-tylko serwer będzie kompilował (resztę zaprzęgnę przez distcc)

-kąpy będą w dzień domyślne bootowały windę a wieczorem linuxa(to już zrobiłem)

-kąpy podrzędne będą instalować tylko pakiety binarne

-skrypty przezemnie przygotowane będą pomagać w stwożeniu płyty instalacyjnej z podstawą (stage + pierwsze pakiety)

 jeszcze nie wiem co zrobię z drzewkiem portage

PS czy ktoś już kiedyś coś takiego zrobił?

----------

## qdlacz

Mój pomysł może nie jest elegancki ale.....

Ja użyłem Norton Ghost, miałem do skopiowania 4 kompy na 1 stawialem Gentoo i reszte klonowałem, ja robiłem to przekładając HDD ale można też porobić all z CD.

Możliwe że jest podobne nażędzie w linuxie.

Wiem że chodzi Ci o bardziej wyrafinowany sposób ale....

Pozdrawiam

----------

## qermit

Tylko że ja chcę żeby wszystko robiło się automatycznie, oczywiście czynnik ludzki będzie musiał być i tu nie ma dyskusji.Ja pragnę aby odrazu po skompilowaniu pakietu instalował się on na wszystkich innych maszynach( albo tak szybko jak będzie to możliwe) . Z norton ghostem to jest u nas zabawa z windowsami i to tylko raz na pół roku jak nie żadziej. A tak nawiasem mówiąc to czy noron ghost ma wsparcie dla xfs???

----------

## fallow

mozesz wykorzystac tez to jako czesc : http://glis.sourceforge.net/index.html

cheers  :Smile: 

----------

## jey

qermit - uzyj slownika ortograficznego albo idz pietro nizej na lekcje polskiego: "kąpy, bżydki.. etc" - robisz to specjalnie ? Strasznie razi  :Razz:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## tdi

poczytaj na openmosix.sf.net jak sie to robi zklastrami poprzez rsynca

----------

## qdlacz

 *qermit wrote:*   

> czy noron ghost ma wsparcie dla xfs???

 

z reiserem se poradził więc xfs też łyknie moim zdaniem, kwestia ustawien.

Zamieszczam to jednak jako ciekawostke.

----------

## nmap

Co ghost wspiera a co nie mozna oblukac na stronie symanteca ale ghost jest płatny moze jest jakas alternatywa dla robienia obrazów niz płatny ghost ??

Kiedys cos takiego widziałem tylko nazwy nie pamietam ofkorz pod linuxa

----------

## milu

 *nmap wrote:*   

> Co ghost wspiera a co nie mozna oblukac na stronie symanteca ale ghost jest płatny moze jest jakas alternatywa dla robienia obrazów niz płatny ghost ??
> 
> Kiedys cos takiego widziałem tylko nazwy nie pamietam ofkorz pod linuxa

 

Prawdopodobnie chodzi o partimage. 

http://www.partimage.org/

----------

## nmap

 *milu wrote:*   

>  *nmap wrote:*   Co ghost wspiera a co nie mozna oblukac na stronie symanteca ale ghost jest płatny moze jest jakas alternatywa dla robienia obrazów niz płatny ghost ??
> 
> Kiedys cos takiego widziałem tylko nazwy nie pamietam ofkorz pod linuxa 
> 
> Prawdopodobnie chodzi o partimage. 
> ...

 

Dokładnie o to chodziło  :Very Happy: 

Tu jest jeszcze troche takiego softu do robienia róznych bajerów z partycjami i tp ....

http://www.sysresccd.org/screenshots.en.php

----------

## qermit

Byłem na stronie openmosix.sf.net już prawie się ucieszyłem ale niestety nie ma wparcia dla jąder-2.6 - planowane jest dopiero wprowadzenie tego. Więc szukam dalej.

Co sądzicie o tym aby groob bootował w określonym czasie określony wpis(np w dzień domyślnie win, a wieczorem linux)?

----------

## nmap

A pochwal sie jeszcze na jakim sprzecie to wszystko masz zamiar robic ?

----------

## qermit

to wszystko będzie chodzić docelowo na:

pentium 1,4 G

256RAM

sysk 40GB (część zostanie na windę)

grafika to jakiś mierny SIS

W sali jest 15 komputerów z siecią 100Mbit

----------

## nmap

Cały pomysł tak na szybko to bym zrobil tak jak planowałes tylko nie podałes jaki stage wybierasz na stacje typu host .

Ale zamiast ghosta dal bym ten

http://www.partimage.org/

soft jest za free chyba ze szkoła dysponuje licencja na symanteca , tylko w sumie jak juz sie bawisz open source to do konca nie mieszał bym w to ghosta  :Very Happy: 

----------

## qermit

właściwie to partimage chyba nie wchodzi w grę. Nie będzie mi się chciało go co tydzień odpalać. Mój pomysł skłania się raczej w jierunku paczek binarnych (ale openmosix mnie niesamowicie korci). . Poza tym to chciałbym maksymalnie zminimalizować czynnik ludzki. Na początek bym przygotował płytkę która automatycznie zmniejszyła by partycje ntfs potem odrazu przeszła by do instalacji samego systemu(bardzo podstawowego). Jego obraz byłby zapisany na cd i tu mógłby się okazać przydatny partimage. Po zainstalowaniu bazy reszta kompilowała by się sama - ja bym tylko wstukał odpowiednie pakiety do instalacji.

----------

## nmap

Do zmniejszenia partycji chyba nadaje sie 

http://qtparted.sourceforge.net/

masz go na na płytce  SystemRescueCd i zreszta na tej cd bym bazował na twoim miejscu .

Widziałem cos takiego przygotowane przez firmę hp do instalacji masowej tylko ze windows . wszystko było na tej płytce  SystemRescueCd a do podnoszenia systemu był wykozystany skrypt w bashu który czyscił hda i tam zapodawał z Partimage nowy system (Windows XP) . Ty byś mogl zrobic tak samo ale zamiast czyscic hdd wykozystac qtparted i zmniejszac partycje docelowe itp ... a potem podniesc to co masz w stage itp ...

----------

## qermit

qt parted kożysta z ntferesize, więc o ile się nie mylę nawet nie muszę używać qtparted. Trzeba tylko ztobić odpowiedznie obliczenia. Czyli mogę się obyć z ntfsresize + sfdissk.

Ps o SystemRescueCd nie trzeba  mi wspominać bo czesta z niego kożystam - jeden z najszybszych livecd z graficzną przeglądarką

----------

## yoshi314

jest ghost pod linuxa nazywa sie bodajze g4l

mozna tez zrobic tak:

zakladam ze wszystkie kompy maja ta sama architekture procesora. jezeli nie, trzeba wybrac jakas wspolna [np i686]

dodajesz buildpkg do features w make.conf

kompilujesz wszystko na jednym kompie z pomoca distcc  skompilowane programy sa kompresowane jako paczki binarne do katalogu ustawionego jako PKGDIR w make.conf

przerzucasz paczki binarne/udostepniasz je przez siec innym kompom i instalujesz gentoo z tych paczek binarnych na pozostalych kompach. [emerge -K <pakiet>] a to nie trwa zbyt dlugo.

----------

## muchar

Ja mam jedno, pewnie głupie, ale zawsze pytanie:

Po co konfigurować kompy tak, aby samodzielnie włączały się wieczorem i uruchamiał się na nich linux? W sensie, kto będzie na nich pracował? A może chcesz przestraszyć ewentualnych rabusiów  :Wink: 

----------

## qermit

Kompy mają pracować wieczorem bo:

1. wtedy ma się wszystko kompilować ( najlepiej samo).

2. w dzień odbywają się tam lekcje informatyki

3. gdyby nawet ludzie pracowali tylko na linuxie to i tak przeszkadzała by im kompilacja - mulenie.

Chyba jednak zrezygnuję z obrazu partycji i zrobię wszystko poleceniem "cp" jak będzie mi się z płytki podstawa instalowała.

Zastanawiam się też nad systemem ustawiania automatycznego sciągania paczek binarnych i konfiguracji - bo to może też być problem

Ps. yoshi314 man nadieję że czytałeś mojego pierwszego posta

Ps2. dziś wyjeżdżam, ale rozbabrzę ten temat jak wrócę

Ps3. CZy mi się zdaje czy po zmianie wersji forum są problemy z character encoding?

----------

## tdi

OT: prace nad portem openmosix 2.6 trwają. tylko trezba userland balancer napisać i będzie działać.

dla zainsteresowanych : 

glibc juz dziala z OM 2.6

kernel OM 2.6 dziala

-nie ma load balancera

----------

## muchar

Nadal nie wiem czemu miałoby to służyć :/ Postawić kilkanaście komputerów na GEntoo tylko po to żeby kompilowały pakiety? Dla kogo, po co?

----------

## qermit

muchar to wszystko ma być dla uczniów - jest plan by uczniowie uczyli się linuxa, np. praca w LaTeX. Ale aby to nastąpiło to trzeba skompilować m.in. Xy, kde, mozillę, co troszeczke trwa, a proces dydaktyczno naukowy nie może zostać zatrzymany. Poza tym nie będę w ciągu dnia wchodził i wyłączał wszystkim kompy z win tylko aby zainstalować kilka nowych pakietów. Na dodatek nie chce mi się siedzieć po godzinach i mam zamiar wszystko tak zrobić, że zaplanuję zadania w dzień, a po lekcjach wszystko się wykona (tak by sprzątaczek nie przestraszyć jak się kompy same włączą -czary?). 

A teraz najważniejsze !!!! Kompy w dzień nie mają prawa się mulić, bo to zniechęci niektórych !!!!!

----------

## fallow

jesli to wszystko ma byc dla uczniow - a robiac srednia uczniow z klasy w np. L.O. wiekszosc "kolezanek" i tak nie odrozni Auroxa od Debiana czy od Gentoo wiec jesli to ma byc cel dydatkyczny i ma wspomagac np. nauke informatyki w szkole to imho spokojnie wystarcza Aurox czy MDK . nie wiem czy np. potencjalnej osobie konczecej LO przyda sie umiejetnosc zarzadzania portage albo kompilacji kernela. 

pewnie bardziej przyda sie im nauka MS Office`a niz LaTeX`a  :Smile: 

co do tej pracy w LaTeXie...jesli to by bylo technikum np. elektroniczne gdzie sa sami faceci, mozna to w ten sposob uzasadnic  - elektornika wiaze sie przeciez z informatyka , a jesli to L.O , to lepiej sie nauczyc tego MS Office`a by potem umiec napisac CV, obslugiwac Office`a jako sekretarka , czy po prostu w przyszlej firmie umiec obslugiwac Windows  :Smile: 

cheers.

----------

## nmap

Myśle ze tu bardziej chodzi po pewne kompromisy tzn pasja nauczyciela jak jest gentoo  :Very Happy: 

+ nauka zachęcenie uczniów do pasji nauczyciela  :Very Happy: 

----------

## galimedes

 *fallow wrote:*   

> jesli to wszystko ma byc dla uczniow - a robiac srednia uczniow z klasy w np. L.O. wiekszosc "kolezanek" i tak nie odrozni Auroxa od Debiana czy od Gentoo wiec jesli to ma byc cel dydatkyczny i ma wspomagac np. nauke informatyki w szkole to imho spokojnie wystarcza Aurox czy MDK . nie wiem czy np. potencjalnej osobie konczecej LO przyda sie umiejetnosc zarzadzania portage albo kompilacji kernela. 
> 
> pewnie bardziej przyda sie im nauka MS Office`a niz LaTeX`a 
> 
> co do tej pracy w LaTeXie...jesli to by bylo technikum np. elektroniczne gdzie sa sami faceci, mozna to w ten sposob uzasadnic  - elektornika wiaze sie przeciez z informatyka , a jesli to L.O , to lepiej sie nauczyc tego MS Office`a by potem umiec napisac CV, obslugiwac Office`a jako sekretarka , czy po prostu w przyszlej firmie umiec obslugiwac Windows 
> ...

 

[OT]

Mylisz się fallow jeśli jest nauczycielem z przysłowiowym jajem może dać przykład iż są inne systemy i nie koniecznie są złe.

Po drugie taki nauczyciel może zyskać wiele w oczach uczniów którzy znają się na rzeczy.

A po trzecie więcej nauczycieli co robią cokolwiek z pasją.

[/OT]

Moim zdaniem cron i jakiś sensowny podział co który komputer kompiluje można to załatwić w postaci jakiś skryptów perlowych  :Wink: 

----------

## qermit

O fajnie jestem nauczycielem tylko od kiedy? jak narazie to ja pały dostaję, ale mimo to dzięki.

Co do Auroxa - to jest to tylko klon redhata. po instalacji Fedory na jednym z kompów musiałem zmieniać ręcznei geomertrię dysku, bo win nie ruszał. Poza tym wszystkie systemy oparte na rpm ( nie mówię o PLD) mają zawsze problemy z zzależnościami. Tu jakiś error, tam jakiś error i szlak trafia człowieka. A ja chcę włożyć płytkę, albo nawet tylko dyskietkę i niech się samo wszystko zrobi - dosłownie. ciekawe jak to zrobie w Auroxie z graficznym instalatorem

Ps bezsensowna krytyka nic nie daje

----------

## galimedes

 *qermit wrote:*   

> O fajnie jestem nauczycielem tylko od kiedy? jak narazie to ja pały dostaję, ale mimo to dzięki.
> 
> Co do Auroxa - to jest to tylko klon redhata. po instalacji Fedory na jednym z kompów musiałem zmieniać ręcznei geomertrię dysku, bo win nie ruszał. Poza tym wszystkie systemy oparte na rpm ( nie mówię o PLD) mają zawsze problemy z zzależnościami. Tu jakiś error, tam jakiś error i szlak trafia człowieka. A ja chcę włożyć płytkę, albo nawet tylko dyskietkę i niech się samo wszystko zrobi - dosłownie. ciekawe jak to zrobie w Auroxie z graficznym instalatorem
> 
> Ps bezsensowna krytyka nic nie daje

 

O ile dobrze zrozumiałem to jest sobie serwer i jakieś komputery w sieci lan (mniejsza o ilość)  i mają być aktualne oraz na gentoo więc za bardzo nie rozumie po co robić upgrade co dzień można jeden najszybszy komp zostawić zawsze włączony (na sobotę) i niech on skompiluje wszystko a później tylko paczki zassają i zainstalują w takcie długiej przerwy  :Twisted Evil: 

Jak dla mnie takie rozwiązanie jest bardzo sensowne i co najmiej nie trzeba kompilować 7 razy w tygodniu xorg  :Wink: 

Pozdro

----------

## qermit

servwer to będzie taki sam komp jak inne tyle że od niego będzie więcej zależeć, ale mniejsza z tym. Kiedy będzie się instalować to się puźniej pomyśli. Najpierw musżę zająć się bootowalnym cd zająć i chyba użyję i skryptami do zmiany rozmiaru partycji ntfs żeby nic nie zchrzanił. puźniej zaję się samym sposobem instalacji pakietów

----------

## mdk

Nie do końca rozumiem, po co właściwie chcesz, żeby te kompy się "same" upgradowały codziennie. Nie wystarczy częściowo manualny (częściowo zautomatyzowany) upgrade raz na miesiąc? Przecież nie jest tak, że każda nowa wersja pakietu to jest od razu rewolucja (często jest wręcz przeciwnie). Jak wrzucisz emerge world do crona (czy w postaci kompilowania, czy binariów) to na pewno prędzej czy później stracisz X czasu na ręczne modyfikowanie konfiguracji na każdym komputerze (bo okaże się, że nowa wersja pakietu coś psuje lub w jakiś sposób kasuje poprzednią konfigurację - co się relatywnie często w Gentoo zdarza). 

Pomysł zbudowania totalnie zautomatyzowanej, samo-upgradującej się sieci jest b. ciekawy... jako eksperyment. W sensie "korzyści" dla użytkowników nic to nie wnosi. Osobną sprawą jest GLSA (jeżeli bezpieczeństwo jest ważne).

Mam teraz trochę podobny problem. X komputerów w sieci lokalnej + serwer. Dowolny użytkownik ma mieć możliwość zalogowania się na dowolnym komputerze i "dostania" swojego katalogu domowego/ustawień Gnome/poczty/etc. Tak, jak gdyby w ogólnie nie "zmienił" komputera. Jest trochę prościej, bo każdy terminal to będzie taki sam komputer (w sensie sprzętu).

Zabieram się do tego w ten sposób, że zostanie zrobiona jedna matryca zainstalowanego/skonfigurowanego Gentoo, i z niej będą klonowane partycje kolejnych terminali. Wszystkie ustawienia specyficzne dla danego komputera (nazwa hosta, numer IP w sieci, rozdzielczość X-servera, podłączone drukarki...) będą przechowywane na podmountowanej karcie flashowej (terminale mają czytniki kart). Czyli - każdy terminal będzie miał tą samą partycję-matkę (która praktycznie będzie read-only), a konfigurowane będą tylko indywidualne karty flashowe. Upgrade (~ raz na 4 miesiące) będzie polegał na wymianie dysków twardych.

Do tego oczywiście NIS, ypserver i NFS do zapewnienia globalnych użytkowników.

----------

## qermit

 *mdk wrote:*   

> Nie do końca rozumiem, po co właściwie chcesz, żeby te kompy się "same" upgradowały codziennie.

  Zapomniałem dodać że tylko na początku dopuki nie zrobię czałego systemu włącznie z bajerkami.

A co do konfiguracji to planowałem jedną konfigurację ściąganą z serwera sprawczanie może jakieś rsync? [/code]- czyli tracę tylko 1/15X casu

----------

## nmap

 *galimedes wrote:*   

>  *qermit wrote:*   O fajnie jestem nauczycielem tylko od kiedy? jak narazie to ja pały dostaję, ale mimo to dzięki.
> 
> Co do Auroxa - to jest to tylko klon redhata. po instalacji Fedory na jednym z kompów musiałem zmieniać ręcznei geomertrię dysku, bo win nie ruszał. Poza tym wszystkie systemy oparte na rpm ( nie mówię o PLD) mają zawsze problemy z zzależnościami. Tu jakiś error, tam jakiś error i szlak trafia człowieka. A ja chcę włożyć płytkę, albo nawet tylko dyskietkę i niech się samo wszystko zrobi - dosłownie. ciekawe jak to zrobie w Auroxie z graficznym instalatorem
> 
> Ps bezsensowna krytyka nic nie daje 
> ...

 

A czemu xorg 7 razy w tygodniu ??? kcesz kompilowac ???

----------

## voytas

 *qermit wrote:*   

> Chyba jednak zrezygnuję z obrazu partycji i zrobię wszystko poleceniem "cp" jak będzie mi się z płytki podstawa instalowała.

 proponuje zamiasta tego uzyc tara... (przeciez zostal do tego stworzony)

jak sie posuwaja prace nad openmosixem?

----------

## tdi

powoli.. jak skoncze sesje to zabieram sie za load balancer prawdopodobnie.

----------

## galimedes

 *nmap wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> A czemu xorg 7 razy w tygodniu ??? kcesz kompilowac ???

 

[OT]

To była przenośnia  :Wink:  (nie traktuj słów dosłownie czytaj między wierszami)

[/OT]

----------

## Yarecki

Nie chciało mi się czytać całości, ale proponuję man make.conf i PORTAGE_BINHOST oraz cron. Kompilację można nawet zapuścić w dzień, ale z odpowiednio ustawionym priorytetem (man nice)

----------

## sekretarz

Ja bym to raczej ustawił server a kompy jako terminale, obciazy to server wylacznie a na kompach nic nie bedzie trzeba kompilowac  :Wink: 

Na gentoo.org lezy o tym art: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/ltsp.xml

----------

## mdk

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja bym to raczej ustawił server a kompy jako terminale, obciazy to server wylacznie a na kompach nic nie bedzie trzeba kompilowac Wink
> 
> 

 

Bawiłem się w to kiedyś. W sensie wydajności (responsywności) terminali jest to żenująco wolne. Ma to tylko sens (jak pisze autor artykułu) dla starszych komputerów, które i tak do niczego innego się nie bardzo nadają. Pomijając obciążenie serwera, łącza/sieć jest zbyt cienkim gardłem. Chyba, żeby to stawiać na jakimś giga/opto LAN'ie, ale wtedy cała idea traci sens (koszty).

Prawda jest taka, że Gentoo słabo się nadaje do tego typu rozwiązań. A raczej - nadaje się dobrze (bo Gentoo nadaje się do wszystkiego), ale są rzeczy/dystrybucje które nadają się do tego lepiej (np. Suse, które ma gotowe narzędzia do centralnego zarządzania systemami w całej sieci). Nic na siłę, pomyślmy o użytkownikach...

----------

## sekretarz

To trzeba przeportowac/napisac od nowa programy do wspomagania takich stacji  :Wink: 

----------

## mnoga

Hej,

Ciekawe co piszecie, musze przyznac. Pomysl fajny, ale w tych okolicznosciach nie wydaje mi sie praktyczny  :Wink: .

Zacznijmy od tego, ze jesli to maja byc komputery dla uczniow by uczyli sie czegos tam, to wcale nie musza byc wcale cutting egde i mega wypas skonfigurowane.

(np.: nie widze powodu by na sile upierac sie na jadro 2.6 jesli latwiej osiagniesz rezultaty na 2.4 openmosix, aktualizacje czestsze niz 1/miesiac to strata czasu).

Ja bym po prostu skompilowal caly system na jednym kompie wykorzystujac pozostale do odpalenia distccd (bootowane przez siec, root na nfsie, jesli ci sie chce to mozesz wczesniej poustawiac partycje tak by mialy lokalnego swapa). Potem starowac system i przeniesc na reszte klientow. Ustawic na serwerze konta urzystkownikow przez NIS czy co tam chcesz i w sumie gotowe. Po updacie mozna to zrobic tak samo - uaktualnic jednego, na pozostalych sformatowac partycje i wrzucic klon uaktualnionego.

Jesli zas chodzi o wlaczanie linuxa na noc by cos robil to raczej nie ma to sensu w tym przypadku - po prostu nie znajdziesz mu w liceum zadan na tak duza moc obliczeniowa  :Wink: . Na pracowni komputerowej w Instytucie Fizyki UJ maja taki bajer - zmieniaja na noc pracownie komputerowa w cluster obliczeniowy. Stoi to wszystko na wlasnym clonie linuxa zrobionym przez admina i z tego co slyszalem dziala bardzo fajnie.

Za to uwazam, ze warto uczyc ludzi poslugiwania sie unix'ami w liceum. Tak co by nie mieli problemow na studiach jak przyjdzie cos zrobic z takim kompem. Sam mialem na poczatku troche problemow (a niby konczylem klase o profilu informatycznym). W labie gdzie siedze poza mna w zasadzie nikt nic o linuxach nie wie, a przydalo by sie bo np.: czesc aparutury ma oprogramowanie w takich srodowiskach. Sporo softu do modelowania molekularnego jest napisana pod unixy. Poza tym kazdy kto bedzie na studiach cos programowal w C/C++/Fortranie z pewnosciach chcialby korzystac z darmowych linuxowych kopilatorow Intela pod linuxa.  Z drugiej strony nie ma co ulegac zludzeniom, ze trzeba linuxa by korzystac np.: z LaTeXa - mam sporo znajomych matematykow, hardcorowych znawcow TeXa, ktorzy na unixach pracuja wylacznie gdy sie ich zmusi  :Wink: . Zauwazcie tez, ze wiekszosc kierunkow technicznych ma podpisane z Microsoftem umowy MSDN AA co oznacza, ze wszyscy studenci maja darmowa winde i calkiem niezle narzedzia programistyczne. 

Pozdrawiam serdecznie,

mnoga

----------

## yemu

 *nmap wrote:*   

> Co ghost wspiera a co nie mozna oblukac na stronie symanteca ale ghost jest płatny moze jest jakas alternatywa dla robienia obrazów niz płatny ghost ??
> 
> Kiedys cos takiego widziałem tylko nazwy nie pamietam ofkorz pod linuxa

 

ja robilem tak

cp /dev/hda1 ./partycja:

to kopiowalo poprostu cala partycje jak leci do pliku  :Smile: 

pozdr

y

----------

